# House of Cards



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone besides me seen house of cards??

http://www.amazon.com/dp/6302936454

Its really a moving movie and shows just how secluded people become in times of tragedy or hardache....

It was really well done and Tommy Jones did an excellent Job helping this girl out


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most people probably thought something completely different from the title. My VCR is long gone (though do see it's available on DVD).


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Not the show on Netflix?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I thought too, but not surprising given the thread starter's fascination with VHS. Oh well, 10 more days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bidger said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought too, but not surprising given the thread starter's fascination with VHS. Oh well, 10 more days.


He likes analog, and there are situations where I agree with him. I prefer movies on film at the theater, but like blu-ray at home (though don't like excessive DNR that removes the film grain). I can see the case for LP, but just can't get behind VHS


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gracious for your kind words Mr Peters 

Analogue is georgeous!!


----------

